# alternator help



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Take out all the bolts and yank er outta there.


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

There are two bolts at the bottom of the alternator that you need to remove


----------



## ale (Feb 14, 2006)

so far... I have failed to remove the alternator on my 1995 Nissan Altima. I have the chilton's manual. That did not seem to be very instructive. Chilton's says:

1st: remove upper radiator hose... damn book didn't say that radiator fluid would spew everywhere. (the car was cold)

2nd: loosen the tensioner bolt, and remove belt

3rd: remove 2 remaining bolts connecting the alternator (the manual even has has arrows)

Below are the instructions exactly duplicated from the Chilton's manual 
http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroke..._us/0900823d/80/1b/5b/ef/0900823d801b5bef.jsp

QUESTION:
I loosened the tensioner bolt, but damned if the belt would not budge. How is it that I have screwed up such a seemingly simple job? Any suggestions on how to proceed? Also, how do I prevent the radiator fluid from spewing everywhere?

Thanks for the help.

Aaron


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

this is why i preach that the chiltons manual sucks ass. you did loosen the lower alternator mount bolt. right?

http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroke..._us/0900823d/80/1b/5b/ef/0900823d801b5bef.jsp


----------



## ale (Feb 14, 2006)

Is that the bolt on the right side of the alternator (when you are standing directly in front of the car).

I agree that the Chilton's manual sucks ass. Chilton's was fine when I put together a '71 VW van...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yup. theres 2 if i remember correctly. i dont have my altima with me so i cant go and look at it. should be a bolt on either side of the lower mount.


----------

